# [Georgia] Anyone in Augusta?



## keal (Jul 12, 2005)

I know that most of the games in Augusta are already underway and that many of them are private (meaning not run in a public venue, like an LGS), but are there any games out there with space at the table? What about players that're looking for a new GM?

If you fit either of these descriptions, head over to the Augusta Roleplaying Group's forums, which can be found at http://www.arpg.net/forums to meet other like-minded gamers in the CSRA. Log in and tell everyone a little bit about yourself and get a game going!

If you'd rather, drop me a line at thewatcherscouncil@gmail.com and I'll get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## keal (Jul 15, 2005)

*bump!*


----------

